# Hold on tight



## Nella88

Ciao, mi crea problemi tradurre:

"...and *I* held *on to it* tight" (Si parla di un coltello).

Many thanks


----------



## Paulfromitaly

To hold  on something tightly = afferrare con forza.


----------



## Nella88

Thanks a lot


----------



## brian

Tanto per essere esauriente , io avrei detto: _I held on tight to it. _(un po' d'inversione)


----------



## TimLA

Paulfromitaly said:


> To hold on something tightly = afferrare con forza.


 
Hey Paul.
Is there a role for "tieni duro"??? ("tienilo duro" NOT THIS ONE)

Edit: I will leave my "obvious" mistake above, so others may learn from my idiocy.
I'm told by a very nice person by PM that it has to do with a particular activity between sexes.
So I'll modify my question.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TimLA said:


> Hey Paul.
> Is there a role for "tieni duro"??? ("tienilo duro" NOT THIS ONE)
> 
> Edit: I will leave my "obvious" mistake above, so others may learn from my idiocy.
> I'm told by a very nice person by PM that it has to do with a particular activity between sexes.
> So I'll modify my question.


If you need further clarification (graphics, flow charts, any kinda schemes) just drop me a PM..


----------



## bayXSonic

Non ne sono certo ma se *hold *significa *tenere *immagino che *hold tight* significhi *tenere stretto*.


----------



## brian

bayXSonic said:


> Non ne sono certo ma se *hold *significa *tenere *immagino che *hold tight* significhi *tenere stretto*.



Hai ragione, ma dipende un po' dal contesto.  E poi "tenere stretto" o "tener*si* stretto" a volte si traduce semplicemente come "hold on to," senza "tight," per esempio: _Hai un bravo ragazzo... tienitelo stretto -- You've got a good guy/boyfriend... hold on to him!_


----------



## kc1005

Come direi a Mia figlia "Hold on tight to both sides (handles) of the.cup"?  Si puo' dire "Tieni stretti ai due lati della tazza"?


----------



## voidinchains

Io direi: _Tieni per bene i manici della tazza! _
Questo vuol dire che non deve farsela cadere di mano


----------



## kc1005

Ciao.  Vorrei dire a mia figlia "Are you holding on to me?"  Normalmente lei si mantiene da me??? quando prova a camminare.  Credo che si dica "Mantieniti forte" per dirle cosa fare ma non so metterlo nella forma di una domanda.  La mia tentativa sarebbe "Mi stai mantenendo forte?"
Grazie!


----------



## Holymaloney

kc1005 said:


> Ciao. Vorrei dire a mia figlia "Are you holding on to me?" Normalmente lei si mantiene da me??? quando prova a camminare. Credo che si dica "Mantieniti forte" per dirle cosa fare ma non so metterlo nella forma di una domanda. La mia tentativa sarebbe "Mi stai mantenendo forte?"
> Grazie!


 
Hi  !

There are plenty of ways to say this but I would say:

"... mi stai tenendo forte?..."
"...ti stai tenendo bene a me?..."

Cheers  !


----------



## kc1005

Ciao. Mia figlia ha appena ricevuto una "macchina" per il suo compleanno.  Quando lei la guida, voglio dirle "Hold on (tight) to the steering wheel".

Il mio tentativo: "(Man)tieniti (forte) dal volante".


----------



## Blackman

_Tieniti forte al volante._


----------



## kc1005

C'e' una regola con usare "al" o "dal" dopo "tieniti"?  Un' amica mia italiana mi aveva detto "tieniti da mamma"  Perche' non "a"?  E' perche' e' una persona?


----------



## Miachetemio

kc1005 said:


> C'e' una regola con usare "al" o "dal" dopo "tieniti"?  Un' amica mia italiana mi aveva detto "tieniti da mamma"  Perche' non "a"?  E' perche' e' una persona?



 In general, it " tenersi a". 
 Tieniti a mamma ( io direi  "alla mamma")

Then you can have "tenersi da"  in espressioni tipo

tenersi lontano da 
Tieniti lontano dalla mamma => keep away from mom
Tieniti dalla parte destra ( it could also be " sulla parte destra")... => keep to the right side...

You could also find " tenersi per"

Tieniti questo per te => keep this for yourself

or " tenersi con"

Tieniti  con una mano=> hold onto this with your hand.

Spiacente, non sono in grado di darti una regola certa ( non ricordo nemmeno se esiste).

Ciao


----------



## kc1005

Fa una differenza se uso "mantieniti"?  "mantieniti da me/ mamma/ dal volante"  O sarebbe ancora "a/al?


----------



## Miachetemio

Well... the main point is that you should not use "mantenersi" in place of " tenersi" as in your examples.

For all I know, there are just few cases when the two verbs can be used indifferently:

mantenersi/tenersi lontano da.. =>  to keep away from..
mantenersi/tenersi pronto => to keep ready
mantenersi/tenersi sulla destra=> to keep right
and similar.

In general, I would say that you should not use "mantenersi" for translating "to hold". Please note: not a grammar rule, just my personal rule of thumb.

Ciao


----------



## kc1005

Grazie...quindi le frasi segunti sono tutte scorrette?
Mantieniti dalle mie dita. (Hold on to my fingers.)
Mantieniti dalla vasca.  (Hold on to the laundry basket.)


----------



## Miachetemio

kc1005 said:


> Grazie...quindi le frasi seguenti sono tutte scorrette?
> Mantieniti dalle mie dita. (Hold on to my fingers.)Tieniti alle mie dita
> Mantieniti dalla vasca.  (Hold on to the laundry basket.) Tieniti al cesto della biancheria



Temo proprio di si....

Ciao


----------



## kc1005

Ciao. Se voglio dire a mia figlia Mommy is holding you tight" sarebbe Mamma si tiene a te"?


----------



## Blackman

La mamma ti tiene.
Ti tiene la mamma.


----------



## kc1005

Ciao. Mi chiedevo se si usa un pronome diretto o indiretto dopo "tenere" .  Quindi, per dire "Are you holding on to him?" sarebbe "Gli tieni" o "Lo tieni"?


----------



## infinite sadness

kc1005 said:


> Fa una differenza se uso "mantieniti"?  "mantieniti da me/ mamma/ dal volante"  O sarebbe ancora "a/al?


"Mantieniti" è una forma regionale (credo Puglia e dintorni).


----------



## Blackman

Ciao KC,

has your daugther started to speak Italian?

_Ti stai tenendo/ti tieni a lui ?_


----------



## infinite sadness

kc1005 said:


> Ciao. Mi chiedevo se si usa un pronome diretto o indiretto dopo "tenere" .  Quindi, per dire "Are you holding on to him?" sarebbe "Gli tieni" o "Lo tieni"?


In quel senso di tenere si usa il verbo riflessivo e il pronome indiretto ("ti stai aggrappando a lui?").


----------



## kc1005

Blackman said:


> La mamma ti tiene.
> Ti tiene la mamma.



Grazie...pensavo di aver bisogno della "ti".  
Yes!  She says "dammi".  That is her first and only word.  She understands everything in both languages.  I'm very anxious to hear more Italian from her.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## kc1005

Ho sentito molte espressioni per "Hold it tight" o "Hold on tight (to something)" come, per esempio, un contenitore o una tazza.  Potreste dirmi quali sono sbagliati e quali no?  
-Tienilo bene.
-Tienilo per bene.
- Tienilo forte.
- Tienilo stretto.

Anche, c'e' una differenza fra di loro?  Non lo so mai quali usare!!


----------



## ☺

Ciao Kc, beh ci sono sottili sfumature tra le quattro proposte; questa la mia interpretazione:
1. "Tienilo bene" lo puoi dire a una persona che non sta tenendo in mano nel modo corretto un determinato oggetto (ad esempio un vassoio), magari facendolo ondulare e rischiando di far cadere tutto ecc.
2. "Tienilo per bene" non so, non mi piace molto...non saprei in che frase metterlo...mi sa di "trattare bene/tenere cura" di qualcosa
3. "Tienilo forte" puoi dirlo a una persona al quale sta sfuggendo di mano un oggetto (ad esempio se tu dai il guinzaglio del tuo San Bernardo ad un'amica e il cane inizia a tirare le consiglierai di tenerlo forte!)
4. "Tienilo stretto" puoi dirlo alla stessa amica che ha appena preso un pesce con le mani, se non vuole che le scappi dovrà tenerlo stretto

Mi vengono solo questi esempi alle 5 del mattino


----------



## kc1005

Grazie mille!  E' molto più chiaro adesso!


----------



## kc1005

Ciao.  Quando dico "Hold your blanket tight" o "Hold your toys tight", è necessario cambiare "forte" se ciò che tiene mia figlia è plurale?

"Tieni forte la coperta"  vs.  "Tieni forti i giocattoli"

Grazie!


----------



## Pat (√2)

kc1005 said:


> Quando dico "Hold your blanket tight" o "Hold your toys tight", è necessario cambiare "forte" se ciò che tiene mia figlia è plurale? No, qui _forte _funziona come un avverbio, non come un aggettivo
> "Tieni forte la coperta"  vs.  "Tieni *forte *i giocattoli"



Invece:
- Tieni strett*a *la coperta.
- Tieni strett*i *i giocattoli.


----------



## keramus

Hello everybody.
A policeman is driving a car and is chasing a car in which there is a dangerous criminal. The criminal is driving fast. 
The police man says to his colleague( is sitting next to him) :
Hold on tight, I want to speed up.
How do Italians say HOLD ON TIGHT in Italian?
Is it correct to say:
Tieniti stretto.
or:
Tieniti forte.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## london calling

_Tieniti forte_, in my opinion.


----------



## keramus

Thank you.

Can we use reggersi forte in this context?

Thank you.


----------



## Odysseus54

keramus said:


> Can we use reggersi forte in this context?
> 
> Thank you.



"Reggersi" is about standing, resisting gravity etc.  In a car, and in that hot pursuit situation, you'd be jerked around in all directions.  I would stick to "Tieniti forte".


----------



## keramus

Thank you.


----------



## Necsus

keramus said:


> Can we use reggersi forte in this context?


Hi, keramus.
To be honest, I usually translate it as _reggersi forte._
From Gabrielli: "Reggersi forte, tenersi ben saldo; fig. tenersi pronto ad affrontare cose spiacevoli, avvenimenti straordinari: _reggiti forte, abbiamo vinto al totocalcio"_


----------



## keramus

Thank you. 
I'm totally confused. Which one should I use when I'm driving a car?
(saying to a friend)
Reggersi forte or tenersi forte?

Would you mind explaining more, please?

Thank you.


----------



## Necsus

To me there is not such a big difference. From Treccani (tenere):
*7.* Nel rifl. _tenersi_:
*a.* Reggersi: _tenersi a un sostegno_, per non cadere; _tienti a quell'appiglio con la destra_; _tieniti stretto a me_; _si tenga al mancorrente_;_tenersi in piedi_,_ sulle gambe_; _sa appena tenersi in sella_; _tenersi a galla_, galleggiare.


----------



## elmajorero

"reggiti forte" è più elegante, ma sarebbe più indicato in una situazione in cui chi si deve "reggere" è in piedi.
"tieniti forte" è più "popolare", però è più indicato quando chi si deve "reggere" in realtà è seduto ed ha qualcosa a disposizione per aggrapparsi.


----------



## keramus

Thank you all. Now I got it.

I want to say: Hold onto the seat
Is it correct to say:
Tieniti forte al sedile.

Thank you.


----------



## elmajorero

Se il sedile non ha maniglie e/o altri appigli, direi di no.
Direi che "tieniti forte" (riferito, evidentemente, ad una maniglia/appiglio) è più che sufficiente, perchè "alla maniglia" o "all'appiglio" è sottinteso, come, d'altro canto, sembra logico, in una situazione evidentmente di emergenza, in cui gli ordini/comandi devono essere brevi e netti.


----------



## keramus

Grazie mille.


----------

